# Workmate Add-On



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Here's something I did a few weeks ago which I'm not only glad about, it's why didn't I do it SOONER, thing.
A while ago, I got some of these "tool hangers" at the Dollar Tree. They come five (5) to a pack, for you guessed it, one dollar. plus tax. NO ******************** !









The idea hit me one afternoon while the WM was set up, why not attach one to the WM. NO, STUPID, attach TWO! (One on each side) OK, where to put them? At the back ends of the top supports like this:









I just used a spring clamp to hold them in the desired location, then drilled through the mounting holes. They come with screws to attach them to wood, so I had to substitute machine screws, a washer and a nut. 
In this position, they don't get in the way when you fold the WM, but they're in a damned convenient place for hanging three outlet extension cords, my mini shop-vac (by the top handle), small power tools, hammers, squares, measuring tapes (I just clip it onto one of the upright prongs) almost anything you can imagine. I spent the rest of the afternoon running around the shop looking for different things to hang in my new "Handy Hooks". Here's one thing I liked, 'cause there's never a good place to put one of these while you're using it:









This is something that will benefit anyone who uses a WM. Hell, just being able to hook an extension cord on one side and a small vacuum on the other is worth the couple of minutes to install them!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Great idea! Almost wish there was a Dollar Tree near me now. Either way, I'll be on the lookout for a pack of these.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Cool, you should make one in cast aluminum with 19th century scroll work, make a mold and cast some then market the heck out of it.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Great idea!

As $Tree is the only store I ca actually afford; I visit fairly often. I have never seen those there though. Which Section?


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Glad y'all like this addition. I found these in the aisle with the work gloves, cheapo "tools", assorted screws and such. (In my Dollar Tree, between the cell phone accessories and pet supplies….(?) They were peeping out between some work gloves and shop rags. You have to love the disorganization of merchandise. I got two packs with the thought that I'd "use 'em for SOMETHING in the shop". Worked out better than expected.
Hey! I like the idea of making "Victorian style" tool hangers. I could soak them in pickle juice for a week or two until they get a nice "patina" (as the "educated" folks say) then sell 'em of flea bay as "vintage".... Heh heh heh…..
Hope y'all will let us know what YOU find to hang on these things. I'm having a ball trying all kinds of stuff on them. BTW, I had started to mount one of these somewhere on a pair of folding sawhorses when the WM inspiration struck. Ah, the "to do" projects never stop….... LOL.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Great idea! Almost wish there was a Dollar Tree near me now. Either way, I ll be on the lookout for a pack of these.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


HEY Smitty …. let me look in our dollar tree stores …..if I can I will get you a couple packs and send them to you in the mail :<)) 
that's if you say YES


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Just looked up these on the Dollar Tree website. They are called "Tool Bench Universal Tool Hooks. 5 PC". SKU # 186633. On line orders are for 12 in a pack, but I don't know ANYONE who really needs SIXTY of them !!! But hey, maybe they make good "stocking stuffers". Heck, you have to have something to hang the stockings ON, right? Not to mention the wreath…... Nah, "The Boss" isn't THAT forgiving….... LOL


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

Amazon and eBay have them, but not for $1.00.

https://www.amazon.com/Tool-Bench-Universal-Hooks/dp/B01G1EVQWO


----------

